# banzer_kadaj Photos Hedgehog >.<



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

I just wanna Share my Hedgie Photos

just link, because to many photos 

http://s848.photobucket.com/albums/ab42 ... /Hedgehog/

http://s848.photobucket.com/albums/ab42 ... g%20pacak/

and

http://s848.photobucket.com/albums/ab42 ... %20Childs/

still update 
so
please comments bad or good 
its very welcome

sorry for my bad spelling..
im from indonesia 

oh.. i got some vidio..


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

No offense, but you shouldn't post pictures of dead things. It's not right and it's very sad. Maybe you should remove the photo.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

KamoLover said:


> No offense, but you shouldn't post pictures of dead things. It's not right and it's very sad. Maybe you should remove the photo.


I would have to agree on that..


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

I didn't look at the last link until now, but I think some changes need to be made to your housing situation. You need a lot more bedding in the cage. If babies are still in there you need a much bigger hiding den that can be kept dark, and possibly a second one. They need something to burrow in to keep warm like fleece. And you shouldnt touch the babies or disturb mama until the babies are at least two weeks old. Hopefully someone more experienced will chime in.....


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

MoonbeamHH said:


> KamoLover said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, but you shouldn't post pictures of dead things. It's not right and it's very sad. Maybe you should remove the photo.
> ...


^^Agreed 100%. Also, the pictures of the hedgehogs, um... procreating... are perhaps not appropriate? I may seem old fashioned but I think that even for animals, unless in the case of genuine scientific research, that is something to be kept relatively private...


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

agreed...i'm not sure why, upon seeing that, you'd think to snap a picture because, yes, it should be kept private lol


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

KamoLover said:


> agreed...i'm not sure why, upon seeing that, you'd think to snap a picture because, yes, it should be kept private lol


im soryyyyyyyy veryyy soryyy


ReginasMommy said:


> MoonbeamHH said:
> 
> 
> > KamoLover said:
> ...


woooo
im sorryyyy




KamoLover said:


> I didn't look at the last link until now, but I think some changes need to be made to your housing situation. You need a lot more bedding in the cage. If babies are still in there you need a much bigger hiding den that can be kept dark, and possibly a second one. They need something to burrow in to keep warm like fleece. And you shouldnt touch the babies or disturb mama until the babies are at least two weeks old. Hopefully someone more experienced will chime in.....


im sorry i make that housing because our weather hot n warm,, plus thats housing make she n baby dont afraid.. i have tested with my other hedgehog.. with dark n warm housing..
very hard to tame.. very often suprise 

i touch the baby because the mama dont think i disturb 
if i disturb that my babies dont gek milk .. but until now.. its healthy..



MoonbeamHH said:


> KamoLover said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, but you shouldn't post pictures of dead things. It's not right and it's very sad. Maybe you should remove the photo.
> ...





KamoLover said:


> No offense, but you shouldn't post pictures of dead things. It's not right and it's very sad. Maybe you should remove the photo.


sorry thats just my documentation

i just publish when i got that accident 

i cant edit my post 

thx ur comment 

-------------------------------
i just want to change all of ur mindset
we must know how hedgehog feelings.. 
we must see hedgehog mimic..

i touch n carrying the babies n mama allow me.. u can see the video

and i have been upload photos n new video about my babies.. until now 38 days.. its no problem with mama..


the housing just to make mama mental became good.. and thats work 

so? i just want to tell u.. we can use our logic ... we can use or change housing to hedgehog for some reason..
like we use jacket when cold or when we go outside... 
so thinking about that..

but i have mistake with that private X_X
im sorry about my mistake


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

about bedding

i give alot of bedding
but mama don want it.. she very hate dirty .. 
she very like clean so bedding will wiped out from her..


and the babies like she too..



like mom like daughter


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Don't be discouraged. My only suggestion for the pitures would be to say that this is a picture of my dead hedgehog that I loved & was burying. Or these are pictures of my hedgehogs mating. That way if someone didn't want to see them, they wouldn't click on them. 
You have beautiful hedgehogs!


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

PJM said:


> Don't be discouraged. My only suggestion for the pitures would be to say that this is a picture of my dead hedgehog that I loved & was burying. Or these are pictures of my hedgehogs mating. That way if someone didn't want to see them, they wouldn't click on them.
> You have beautiful hedgehogs!


THANKS!!! MAYBE U only ONE That HAve positif Thinking and know what im thinking about n what i do.. 

thx for support


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Not the only one. There are lots of helpful people here. Sometimes different things are uncomfortable. We do really want to help. I'm glad you came back again. I didn't comment before, because I didn't know what to say. I wasn't offended by the pictures, but I was surprised. As someone mentioned a few days ago, we have different cultures. That's all. Sometimes you have to get used to something first.
Don't give up on coming here!


----------



## chanchan24 (Apr 23, 2011)

PJM said:


> Not the only one. There are lots of helpful people here. Sometimes different things are uncomfortable. We do really want to help. I'm glad you came back again. I didn't comment before, because I didn't know what to say. I wasn't offended by the pictures, but I was surprised. As someone mentioned a few days ago, we have different cultures. That's all. Sometimes you have to get used to something first.
> Don't give up on coming here!


i agree with you.. as we have different cultures & weather, the comfort zone for the hedgehog is quite different too. such as for the bedding, food, handling care etc..

since Indonesia is always sunny & humid, most of the hedgehogs here does not like the fluffy bedding, i guess they feel it too hot.. they drink quite a lot on a sunny day, likes to eat sweets such as sweet fruits, drink honey etc.. but they are very very healthy & active. 

for handling the babies, here in Indonesia, as long as the mom comfortable with our presence, it is ok to handle them in such an early age, however still not forgetting the risk of them not nursing the babies, etc.. if we noticed mom is a bit nervous, we don`t have the guts to handle them.. but generally, within 2 weeks, we can almost be able to handle the babies without the mom being disturbed..


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

PJM said:


> Not the only one. There are lots of helpful people here. Sometimes different things are uncomfortable. We do really want to help. I'm glad you came back again. I didn't comment before, because I didn't know what to say. I wasn't offended by the pictures, but I was surprised. As someone mentioned a few days ago, we have different cultures. That's all. Sometimes you have to get used to something first.
> Don't give up on coming here!


Okay sir! Thx 4 advice. .
Btw.. . Not culture diff but weather. . 
Yes thats uncomfort if have a different way to care. . . 
I dont came coz i forgot to go here, n when i see juz many viewer no comment, but after 1week i left. .
6comment to tell me . . Hahaha
But its okay,
The way i learn , from critcs to make me better *cheers*


chanchan24 said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Not the only one. There are lots of helpful people here. Sometimes different things are uncomfortable. We do really want to help. I'm glad you came back again. I didn't comment before, because I didn't know what to say. I wasn't offended by the pictures, but I was surprised. As someone mentioned a few days ago, we have different cultures. That's all. Sometimes you have to get used to something first.
> ...


Yes. . True. . Hoho
U come here to ma. . 

My bad english @[email protected]


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

Update Video


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You're safe with me too - I didn't look at your pictures. :lol: 

Even with no difference with culture, temperature and practices, some people won't like the way you're doing things. That's why this forum is good: there is a lot of experience but we also know you know your hedgies best.

You will get many ideas and opinions - please consider them, then decide for yourself what you think is best. 

YOU can ask questions about why we suggest things, too!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I couldn't see the 2nd video, but the first one was adorable. 4 little hedgies, very sweet.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The 4 babies in the video are just beautiful! Just beautiful!


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

PJM said:


> I couldn't see the 2nd video, but the first one was adorable. 4 little hedgies, very sweet.


Thx. . 
Hohoho. . Little hedgies like vitamin i give. . Very cute. .
2nd video
Very dark, coz i record when night. . And bad camera *shy*



MissC said:


> You're safe with me too - I didn't look at your pictures. :lol:
> 
> Even with no difference with culture, temperature and practices, some people won't like the way you're doing things. That's why this forum is good: there is a lot of experience but we also know you know your hedgies best.
> 
> ...


Yeah i know thats way im dont offense with other opinion. . I want to learn from other opinion. . Thats a good lesson :thumbup


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

shetland said:


> The 4 babies in the video are just beautiful! Just beautiful!


Thats true, very beautiful, i very happy got babies n all babies have unique behaviour. . Very very cute


----------

